# boater chicks in Steamboat??



## ManuelHung (Jul 28, 2005)

How about a nice handsome young man to boat/ski with?


----------



## ripdam (May 2, 2006)

I've already got plenty of those...but thanks!


----------



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

I live in the Boat and am definitely duded out. It would be great to boat with some gals....give me a shout and we'll get together 291 1114 or email [email protected]


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey are you the Sarah that we met at Gore Fest? Sarah D and I were in the camp with the bachelorette-party-barge. I know, we were ridiculous...but it did go down in history as one of the best bach'ettes ever. 

It was great meeting all of the girls there that weekend, and I was so impressed and inspired by the female racers and other gals running Gore! After that, I came home and decided my season wasn't over yet and got back in the narrows while the water lasted. I'm hoping Gore will be within reach for me soon...even if I decide to walk a bunch of stuff. 

Let us know if you are around next spring. It would be fun to paddle with you on the Poudre!


----------

